# Howdy! New guy signed up!



## rodeoclown (Nov 10, 2008)

I been lurking awhile here. Seem like some nice folk here. Been in Wyoming for near a year now after leaving the farm in the Midwest.
I am having a mighty fine time here learnin' a new trade, and fun too.

I'm a ranch hand, and very accidently became a rodeo clown (part time!)


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Nice to meet you  

Have fun posting.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!
Nice to meet you!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

rodeo clown, eh?? I want to see pictures!!!


Welcome to the Forum - have fun posting!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

WELCOME NEW GUY!!! LOL I think you'll like it here, tons of personality!


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

welcome to the HF... Happy posting!!!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

And here I thought Rodeo Clown was just an SN.. haha.. Thats awesome! I'd like to see pics also.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

welcome aboard


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

another guy!!! woohoo. welcome here...post pics rodeoclown!!!! hope you like it here!


----------



## bnwalker2 (May 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

welcome to HF!!!!!!!! Rodeo clowns are awsome. My friend does rodeo. Rides bulls! I'd love to see pics!


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

Hang on Hang on I am coming too (running).......(huhuhuh...) I hope I am not late....

Hello and a very warm welcome to the forum .

Hope you enjoy your stay!

Regards


----------



## bedouin (Oct 12, 2008)

I love to see pictures too!!!
Welcome, however I feel still totally new as well!


----------

